# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Yum Yum Eat Em Up!!!!

## jaysunderstudy

Heres my D-Bol I got today 5mg 300ct well it was 300ct but not nemore lol.
I got the RX vial from work, and my source even included the label how thoughtful. Plus I got them in 8 days which I believe is a new personal best. WHooohooooo!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jaysunderstudy

first pic messed up heres the bottle

----------

